# Please Help Me



## MRZB (Apr 10, 2008)

Ive Got A Murray Bicycle, I Was Cleaning Out Basement And Found This Bike.i Cant Find It Anywhere On Ebay And Etc. Its In Good-to Average Shape,but First I Like To Know Yr And Model.if Anyone Could Help I Would Be Glad.       Thank You, Zb


----------



## fourstarbikes (Apr 10, 2008)

*post a pic*

that will help


----------



## MRZB (Apr 10, 2008)

fourstarbikes said:


> that will help



HOW DO I SEND A PICTURE OUT,ITS NOT GIVING ME ANY OPTIONS  K


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 10, 2008)

here's a post on how to post pictures
http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=488&page=3
Scott


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 10, 2008)

Follow the link fleetwood gave you and TA-DA, we'll be in like Flynt!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 10, 2008)

bentwoody66 said:


> Follow the link fleetwood gave you and TA-DA, we'll be in like Flynt!




in like Flynn, as is Erol Flynn. aparently he had a thing for young girls and when he was hauled in for it he was let off because the cops were fans, or so the story goes.
Scott


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 11, 2008)

I meant the Flynt that James Coburn played in the '60s. Kinda like 007.


----------

